# IM LEAVING!!!!



## rdneckhntr

Im leaving tomorrow to go campin...this will make the 3rd year that my family and a friends family have went together(suppost to be a new tradition lol)... 

Ive never really had much luck out of this lake but I think its because the bass go deep and i never really knew how to fish deep until this spring. Ive been practicing using jigs and im gonna throw some deeper cranks(8-10ft) and see if I cant get anything to hit. 

Any suggestions for deeper bass (8-15ft) before I go?


----------



## Jim

Whatever you use just do it slow!


Have a good time man...I'm jealous. Catch a ton of fish!


----------



## rdneckhntr

Oh believe me I will. The past 2 years we never had it planned but there ended up bein atleast 5 families from the river there...it was a blast lol. Everyone all came up to our campsite and bs'd the whole weekend.


----------



## rdneckhntr

Here's the lures im gonna focus on to start with unless someone gives me sometin else to work with...


----------



## Jim

That jointed Rapala will do the trick, Start with that bad boy first!


----------



## Anonymous

Jim said:


> That jointed Rapala will do the trick, Start with that bad boy first!





I have to agree!!! Also you got a nice selection on baits. Let us know how you make out. I have a few jigs but have not yet used them. So I will be wondering how you do with the jigs.


fishnfever


----------



## rdneckhntr

fishnfever said:


> I have to agree!!! Also you got a nice selection on baits. Let us know how you make out. I have a few jigs but have not yet used them. So I will be wondering how you do with the jigs.
> 
> 
> fishnfever




If you think what I posted was a nice selection you should see my box...its a small fortunes worth lol...


I have the green jig tied on the baitcaster right now and im gonna try a weightless trickworm or senko on the spinning reel to start with. 

Ill tie on a crankbait if the jig doesnt work and early morning/late evening ive got a jitterbug and a popper Im gonna try.


----------



## dampeoples

I assume you'll be shore fishing, but if not, most will apply to boat fishing.

First thing, a lot of your shoreline fishign areas, at least around here, are not located near a lot of deep water, I assume it's for planning purposes, i dunno. You're gonna need to get out there, way out there, so your jigs are gonna need to be a bit beefier, I'd suggest 1/2oz or more, but you can get by with a smaller one if you can really sling them. It would be best if you knew there was some submerged cover, but you don't always have that luxury! Work the jig slow, but don't overwork the jig, it doesn't look natural!

Another option is a carolina rig, the heavier weight on that will allow you to really toss that puppy out there, liek the jig, look for a point, and try working up that, on both sides as well as the middle. Once again, slow and steady is the key here!

As far as the cranks, you don't really have deep divers, most are shallow to mid divers, but early and late they should produce. If you have some with longer lips, add those to the mix, the darker the water, the louder the color! Deep cranking is a lot of work, and a pain to do from shore, but can be rewarding!


----------



## rdneckhntr

Nope Ill have my jon boat and then hopefully have someone with a bass boat to take out later in the weekend...

The cranks in the pic are the deepest divers I have...i usually stay shallow if you cant tell....


----------



## redbug

I'm not sure what type of lake you are fishing. but if you can find any current and the old river channel look for brush piles also check around points. this time of year deep can mean 25ft of water in a lake. if there are any weed beds looks for the greenest weeds you can find they will hold fish and use your jig and fish the edges.. I agree that your jigs look lite.. go with the 1/2oz 

good luck 
Wayne


----------



## Jim

Good info guys! =D>


----------



## Captain Ahab

I will second what DP said - here is another one that will work from shore so long as it is not too weedy.

Carolina Rig a floating jerk or shallow diving crank bait (Like the Rappala floating minnow). You can then pop this on the bottom so the floating minnow dives to the bottom like a feeding bait fish and work it as deep as you want.

Additionally - drop shot a finesse soft plastic. Again, this allows you to work the bottom anywhere you are.


----------



## rdneckhntr

I was also think about tryin drop shottin a little bit...I talked to my cousin who fishes the lake with my uncle a lot and he said to throw a firetiger crank and a tube near the points at the mouths of the coves...Ill try a little bit of everything this weekend.


We're probably gonna do most of our fishin EARLY and LATE....and we're gonna do a lot of night catfishin while we're at it...


----------



## rdneckhntr

* all the jigs are eakins 5/16 other than the black/blue its 7/16....they're all ive got with me....


----------



## rdneckhntr

Well I had a really bad weekend even though we tried to make the best of it...I didnt catch any fish and my great gma passed away...


----------



## Jim

rdneckhntr said:


> Well I had a really bad weekend even though we tried to make the best of it...I didnt catch any fish and my great gma passed away...




Sorry to hear about your great grandma.


----------



## Anonymous

Sorry to read a bought you great grandma as well  



fishnfever


----------



## rdneckhntr

Thanks everyone...we knew it was gonna happen but we were hopin it wouldnt happen so soon...


----------



## JustFishN

So sorry to hear about your great grandma


----------

